# What ?



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Too cute


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I seen that, so cute, love the little mini me, What, What's.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It is cute, I spent the whole video cringing, waiting for his ears to touch that hot wire though.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I saw that too ! I was hoping maybe it wasnt hot at the time…
Poor thing would be saying a heckuva lot more then what what


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Trickyroo, love you Avatar.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> It is cute, I spent the whole video cringing, waiting for his ears to touch that hot wire though.


me too lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks Pam , Cathy  That's my Yogi boy ! Always the ham , lol.
He walked around with them for quite a while , then once he ran for the ball , they came off , lol… I think if i attached them to his head , he'd wear them all the time , lol.  I want to take him for a ride to CVS drive through to pick up his seizure medication . I bet the girls there would fall over laughing :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That's your baby, oh my goodness adorable. I would love to see the reaction if you do go to CVS, would be something hilarious to see.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That is so cute! Have you seen this one? :laugh:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh man Kylee , that is flipping hysterical :slapfloor:
Apparently i had the volume up and one of my cats was snoozing on the copy machine…..well , "was" snoozing :ROFL:


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

KW Farms said:


> That is so cute! Have you seen this one? :laugh:


How funny! LOL!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I love them all, so adorable.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Does anyone else think this is cruel besides me ? I mean , the poor kids look at you like why in the world would you give me that ?
Idk&#8230;..i just think its cruel , lol..


----------

